# Rear R32 GTR V-Spec, R33 GTR, R34 GTR Brembos



## schnabulator (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm looking for Rear R32 GTR V-Spec, R33 GTR, R34 GTR Brembos.

please post your price


----------



## schnabulator (Apr 15, 2008)

I am still looking


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

I have R35 if you're interested


----------



## Brendant81 (Jul 19, 2017)

Supergoji said:


> I have R35 if you're interested


How much for the breaks mate ?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I have front and rear r34 gtr Brembos (gold).


----------

